# What to wear after delivery



## addie25

Hi ladies. I am having a hard time figuring out what to bring to the hospital to wear after I give birth (not sure yet if it is a c-section or not as I am having twins) I have a couple loose dresses but then I am thinking well you bleed a lot after you give birth so is that a good idea, will I want to wear pants?? What did you wear after giving birth in the hospital or even when you get home. If it is a c-section I don't want to wear something to irritate the area I was cut so not sureeeee what to get. Thank you.


----------



## leoniebabey

I had to stay in 3 nights and just wore comfy pj's the whole time then wore my maternity pants and a loose top for coming out


----------



## jasminejo24

maybe you should go to a charity shop and look for a dress? that way it wont matter if it gets mucky or bloody as it will only be cheap pluss its getting warmer so a dress may make you feel less warm. also take a nighty or comfy pj's incase of an overnight stay as for not irritating a c section scar i know tescos sells throwaway maternity pants that are huge and loose


----------



## Belie

I plan on leaving in some pjs that I don't mind if get ruined or not!! Haha.


----------



## beth30

I wore a couple different gowns after my son...(vaginal delivery) just because I knew they'd be checking me "down there" for a day or two. But about three days after I had him I was in my jeans. My sister and sister-n-law said I was the superwoman of labor and delivery... I hope that stays the same this time! It may be the complete opposite!


----------



## Kellyx

I wore leggings!


----------



## Lottie86

I wore pjs most of the time I was in hospital and then normal clothes after that. Provided your jeans aren't low cut ones or super tight you might find they are fine (I found mine were anyway) as the material being thicker than other trousers give the csection area a bit of support. 

Slogging Maxi pants are the god of csection pants. Tbh they would bewhat I would class as a csection essential! Lots of room for a pad, come up past your csection wound and as they are snug fitting they give support to your wound https://www.amazon.co.uk/Ladies-Sloggi-Basic-Briefs-Colours/dp/B003XQCK0Q


----------



## rockabillymom

id say just whatever is the most comfortable. If you have them natural youll have to wear a giant pad for the bleeding after (thats what they do in the US at least) so something loose and dark.


----------



## Babytimeagain

The best advice I can give is pack some 'granny nicks' incase u have a section... they were my best friend after my section although sexy they are not lol!
Primark do a pack of three for £2.50 in black which I have bought this time around as at that price you dont mind if they get ruined etc x


----------



## Taylorr

It was boiling in the hospital I just wore dark pj bottoms and a vest top, was only in for 1 night though x


----------



## cassarita

Haha I totally wore the hospital gown that opened from the front and tied home. It was awesome for breastfeeding and I just wore really big pajam pants that i could pull up to my belly button because of my scar.


----------



## NuKe

pjs all the way!!!


----------



## jenmc226

Sweatpants or jogging pants or pajama pants. If you're having a c-section stay away from anything with a zipper (aka jeans).

And C-sections are cut very low. You're not likely to have panties or pants that will go beneath the incision so plan on having ones that go up higher so they comfortably go over the incision without causing excess pressure.

You'll have the world's biggest menstrual napkin in your underwear. So it's up to you whether or not you'd feel ok wearing a dress with your giant pad. (Personally, I wouldn't wear a dress, but I'm not a dress person anyways).


----------



## cassarita

Lol the dreaded netted panties with the diaper!!


----------



## bubbles123

Leggings or tracksuit bottoms and a t shirt for going home, I just wore PJ's in hospital. For after the delivery, I bought some cheap jeans and leggings a size bigger than I was before and wore them until I could fit into my old clothes.


----------



## katy1310

I got a couple of pairs of jogging bottoms which were nice and loose against the c-section area, and "granny pants" are an essential if you have a section - nothing worse than the elastic being right on the wound! 

I didn't bleed much at all, not even as much as a period. 

xx


----------



## ChimChims

I'm in the same boat. Not a first time mom, but had absolutely no hospital stay after the birth of my daughter. I was discharged and drove 2 hours to sit by her isolette in wheelchair. lol I just wore my normal clothes (long, loose skirt). This time around I keep picturing me sitting upright in a chair, not a bed. haha Guess I'll bring a nursing nightgown, jammie pants/top, and some skirts.


----------



## addie25

As of rt now I have 2 pairs of pjs. I don't think I want to wear a dress bc of the bleeding but also like the idea of a dress bc of a possible c-section. I am going to go to the maternity store tomorrow and see what they have.


----------



## Bats11

I was in comfy pj's and then a loose tracksuit when going home & I'll be doing that again this time.

But if you do have a c-section the comfy dress sounds like a good idea :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs C P

i'll be visiting Primark for some granny knicks and will probalby go home in leggings as im living in those right now and super comfy.


----------



## addie25

Sounds good. I will have to do some online shopping. No more going out to stores for me. It's 2 much on my body to be out and about.


----------



## lily24

I wore a night dress in hospital, as i had alot of examinations thn after emergancy section they always wanted to check my wound so was convienent.
Wore loose joggings bottoms, massive pants :blush: ( advised to as they went over my stomach to prevent rubbing on my wound) baggy long sleeved top and gilet.


----------



## alette

I wore my own tops, and underwear, but kept on the hospital gown as the bleeding afterwards is MESSY. They will keep bringing you fresh gowns as often as you like, so that was nice and I didn't have to ruin anything of mine.


----------



## addie25

How long do you bleed heavy for??


----------



## honeybee2

I think I'll just wear a maternity dress and my maternity leggings. I really do need to pack a hospital bag and get some PJ's I guess?


----------



## addie25

After you give birth how much does your stomach go down? Should I get large shirts like I wear now or medium?? I haven't gotten any maternity shirts really just large regular shirts. What do you think, medium??


----------



## muddles

For my first labour on the advice of a seasoned Mum at my work I bought a pair of dark coloured PJ bottoms and a vest top in a size bigger than I was at the end of my pregnancy. I then also bought the most giant granny pants in the same size as the same woman said if I ended up with a section I wouldn't want anything rubbing on the scar. I would say immediately after giving birth my stomach was about the same size as it had been at about 5 months pregnant but all wobbly, it's the weirdest thing after it being so hard just before the baby comes out.


----------



## 08marchbean

Pjs and granny knicks! I had a natural delivery and the day of and day after i bled loads! big knicks and a massive pad :haha: So things you dont mind getting ruined and are baggy and comfy.


----------



## girl friday

Babytimeagain said:


> The best advice I can give is pack some 'granny nicks' incase u have a section... they were my best friend after my section although sexy they are not lol!
> Primark do a pack of three for £2.50 in black which I have bought this time around as at that price you dont mind if they get ruined etc x

I completely agree with this! Also, loose fitting trousers with an elasticated waist or maternity trousers.


----------



## oread

I wore a black dress that was soft like a nightgown. Didn't show any blood stains, easy for them to examine me, still looked sort of like "real" clothes, the boobs pulled down easy for nursing. I think I found it on sale somewhere for really cheap in the summer dress section, but it was just stretchy jersey material and super soft. I think I had some pj pants that I never wore, and I just wore my regular maternity jeans/shirt when I left. My stomach went down some, but I wouldn't bother buying smaller maternity stuff since ya won't be needing it really soon afterwards. Maybe if you have some from earlier in pregnancy?


----------



## Arlee

addie25 said:


> Hi ladies. I am having a hard time figuring out what to bring to the hospital to wear after I give birth (not sure yet if it is a c-section or not as I am having twins) I have a couple loose dresses but then I am thinking well you bleed a lot after you give birth so is that a good idea, will I want to wear pants?? What did you wear after giving birth in the hospital or even when you get home. If it is a c-section I don't want to wear something to irritate the area I was cut so not sureeeee what to get. Thank you.

Stretchy leggings and a loose t-shirt might be good for you to wear.


----------



## lovelylisa84

I always brought pajamas and maternity clothes or tights because you look pregnant still for a couple of days until your uterus goes back down.


----------



## lovelylisa84

addie25 said:


> How long do you bleed heavy for??

each woman is different but i bled heavy for about a week then it subsided but i pretty much bled for a total of almost 3 weeks.


----------



## addie25

Thanks ladies. I think I will go with leggings and bigger shirts :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LittlePeople

The first couple of hours I stayed in the hosp gown, but once I was allowed to get up and showered (I had a c-section) I got in knickers and ad and lived in loose pj's for the rest of my stay! :flower:


----------



## jenniferttc1

I wore nursing gown, or pjs and a tank top. They made me wear so much padding for the blood. I had a huge netted underwear they give you, a giant pad to put on that, and then an ice pack to put on that lol. If you deliver vagianally you don't get up too much anyways as it kinda hurts down there. C-section I imagine you don't get up much either.


----------



## polaris

leoniebabey said:



> I had to stay in 3 nights and just wore comfy pj's the whole time then wore my maternity pants and a loose top for coming out

I had a C-section on my son and this is exactly what I did. Pyjamas in hospital and maternity trousers to come home in. I mainly wore maternity trousers for the first few weeks as far as I can remember.


----------



## chelle81

Leggings and a long tshirt with my 3 after delivery comfortable and hold 'big' pants in place well to avoid leakage xx


----------



## ems

Im having a section. I have packed 2 pairs of loose pjs and 2 nighties for my hospital stay. For going home Im planning on wearing bucket knickers, my maternity leggings and a floaty maternity top I have :)


----------



## babyfenway

Just leggings/ t shirt/ juicy hoodie and uggs!

Because im a TOTAL chav :rofl:


----------



## luz

I just wore my hospital gown the whole time. Came home in a pair of pj pants and a bigger tshirt.


----------

